# Spirit Halloween 2013 Fright Squad Theme Predictions



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm pretty much in agreement with you. It will be interesting to see which props will fit the themes that haven't been revealed yet!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

They keep their themes close to their chest. I would agree too with you. There has to be an medical/asylum based on some props. There are also a lot of gnomes. They announced a line of blow-mold plastic props, so there is more for yards than ever before.

The one thing I do know that has not yet been said that I can.. there are a lot more things that they are going to reveal.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hmm... I can't decide... Would the Crouching Limb Eater be in the Garden theme or the Medical theme?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder if Spirit will do what they did last year, and have one giant theme spread throughout the store. I could see that as a possibility, but with the diversity of the props shown, there could be multiple themes.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Misfortune teller announced today for $229.00


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Whatever it is, I sure would like to see my local spirits do it right. Half the time they throw the displays together and it's all halfassed. It seems as though a separate team runs around to each store and assembles the display themes. Three years ago a mega spirit by me did it very very well. Since then, the displays and props have been done very poorly. And even to me, someone who just really needs the props in a box for purchase, I still appreciate a well done store.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Well, all the animatronic slots are now filled. The Clown Bag will surely be considered an animatronic. Unless they add more slots, it looks like there won't be a licensed figure there this year.  Other than that, the themes seem to be coming together quite nicely. It appears (Similar to last year) they will be only having 3 themes total, unless my predictions are way off.


----------



## The Halloween Creep (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree with alot of what's being said I think the themes will be the hospital theme, clown theme,






the garden theme and others. However, since the alien baby came out I did some research and found that alot of halloween retailers have been selling something called a "Giant Alien Leader" which happens to look like something Spirit would sell. I'm not sure if this will be in their store or not. But if it is, does that mean would could have an alien theme or is it just going to be a random prop? I'm not sure but this is just a question I have been thinking about.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Spirit said he could put more slots They HAVE to have a gemmy licensed prop


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

High voltage IS coming back i think limb eater might be clowns im not sure


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Where do you predict were they will be? due to how much props are in each themes i think zombie babies will be seperate themes


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The Halloween Creep said:


> I agree with alot of what's being said I think the themes will be the hospital theme, clown theme,
> View attachment 160241
> the garden theme and others. However, since the alien baby came out I did some research and found that alot of halloween retailers have been selling something called a "Giant Alien Leader" which happens to look like something Spirit would sell. I'm not sure if this will be in their store or not. But if it is, does that mean would could have an alien theme or is it just going to be a random prop? I'm not sure but this is just a question I have been thinking about.


It would be awesome if they had an alien theme, but I would tend to doubt it being that they have only revealed one alien prop so far and so many others. Who knows though...  I took a look at that prop, and it does look like one Spirit Halloween would sell, but because it is at so many other places it doesn't seem very likely. Spirit always likes to have the majority of their store exclusive props.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Where do you predict were they will be? due to how much props are in each themes i think zombie babies will be seperate themes


I'm currently making a chart of where I predict the props will be. I will post that on my original post as soon as I can. You could be right about Zombie Babies being separate, but they all are so different looking it is hard to decide a theme. As I said before, my predictions could be totally off .


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Spirit said he could put more slots They HAVE to have a gemmy licensed prop


I really hope so. If not during the sneak peek we will find out August 1st when they show all the props on their site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> I really hope so. If not during the sneak peek we will find out August 1st when they show all the props on their site.


I get back from my vaction on August 1st so I hope I see really good props when I get back!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Great prediction CCDalak, There for sure will be an asylum and a carnival, the garden prediction was really good.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> I really hope so. If not during the sneak peek we will find out August 1st when they show all the props on their site.


Have a great time on the cruise vacation, when you get back, you will be extremely surprised on what spirit has


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I mean the displays which one will be in the back with the music and stuff.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing how these themes look in the stores!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I saw a post on Spirits Facebook about this, and really liked it. A possible theme could be a "Clown Sewer" since most of spirits props this year are carnival/sewer related. This could be a fun and unusual theme.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> I saw a post on Spirits Facebook about this, and really liked it. A possible theme could be a "Clown Sewer" since most of spirits props this year are carnival/sewer related. This could be a fun and unusual theme.


That definitely would be an awesome theme. Though if it is that I would guess the Greusome Granny, Convulsing Nurse, Wheelchair Psycho, and gnomes would be separate.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

They are doing a Evil toy collection theme this year because of.
The 3 Tragedy Dolls
Evil Rag Doll 
Deady bear
monkey chimes


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Shockwave199 said:


> Whatever it is, I sure would like to see my local spirits do it right. Half the time they throw the displays together and it's all halfassed. It seems as though a separate team runs around to each store and assembles the display themes. Three years ago a mega spirit by me did it very very well. Since then, the displays and props have been done very poorly. And even to me, someone who just really needs the props in a box for purchase, I still appreciate a well done store.


I agree, alot spirit props are very poorly made


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Well, all the animatronic slots are now filled. The Clown Bag will surely be considered an animatronic. Unless they add more slots, it looks like there won't be a licensed figure there this year.  Other than that, the themes seem to be coming together quite nicely. It appears (Similar to last year) they will be only having 3 themes total, unless my predictions are way off.


Who knows, there might be a licenced figure. Some stuff doesn't get revealed till august.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

They may have a few smaller themes mixed in with the larger one. It seems like there are a lot of groups of props being released this year that work well together.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> They may have a few smaller themes mixed in with the larger one. It seems like there are a lot of groups of props being released this year that work well together.


I took that into consideration during my last update. If you take a look, I have divided each theme into 2 parts; Both similar but somewhat different. I feel much more confident about these predictions than the last ones. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

There is going to be an insane asylum, evil clown theme, and a graveyard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-universal-footpad-activator/ Look at the new footpads!!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

That is an awesome new foot pad! I love how now it works with both Foot Pad and Try Me props now. I wonder if all props will be activated with a Foot Pad now. I would assume so with this new addition.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

that is a cool new footpad


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

On Instagram someone posted a video of them working at Spirit and there was a big clown entryway! Defineny a clown theme!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-universal-footpad-activator/ Look at the new footpads!!


If it comes with two connectors, could you maybe connect it to two props at once? That would be cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

FreakHaunt18 said:


> On Instagram someone posted a video of them working at Spirit and there was a big clown entryway! Defineny a clown theme!


Thanks for sending me that video


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sswf_XlU_0w Here is a video I made of the clown arch


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think this years themes with be SICK!!!!!!!!!!! With the variety this year we will see some pretty cool stuff!. And i LOVE the new Footpad!!!! i am thiking of getting a couple this year since it is universal.


----------



## Haunt Former (Aug 13, 2013)

I really like how they are bringing back the clowns because clowns are creepy!


----------



## Haunt Former (Aug 13, 2013)

I wish one year they would maybe make an Alien theme because I don't believe they have yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Spirit Halloweens theams are aylum clowns and haunted manchion type thing, someone who works at spirit Halloween told me on instagram


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I had a feeling Spirit would incorporate the clowns into the asylum. Although I personally don't like that idea, I'd rather just have clowns in their own little "circus" thingamajig. I personally can't see the convulsing nurse meshing with a ton of clowns. The mental image just doesn't look right.


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Clowns and asylum are seperate I'd imagine


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I dunno, a well done creepy clown could put a lot of people INTO the asylum....


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got a job at Spirit Halloween today  I'm going to be helping set-up for the next few weeks


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Spirit Halloweens theams are aylum clowns and haunted manchion type thing, someone who works at spirit Halloween told me on instagram


If that is true, Spirit has gone from 4 themes to 2 in just 3 years. I can see how they would go together though; (A haunted mansion with a graveyard and garden in front, and the crazy clowns such as Bloody Bag of Jokes and Wacky Mole going with the Wheelchair Psycho and Convulsing Nurse. In that case I would guess the Zombie Babies and Greusome Granny, however, may go in the mansion (Along with the Evil Toy Collection).


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hmm... Based on this picture I found the mansion and/or asylum definitely sounds like a possibility. Is that the Berzerker Zombie I see standing in the background behind bars?


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought it was the Bezerker zombie too.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

A haunted garden is almost FOR SURE cause of he wilting flower vase the talking tree face and skull bird bath.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

halloween333 said:


> I got a job at Spirit Halloween today  I'm going to be helping set-up for the next few weeks


Take pictures of the displays when your boss is not looking


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Repost the picture!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... Based on this picture I found the mansion and/or asylum definitely sounds like a possibility. Is that the Berzerker Zombie I see standing in the background behind bars?


awesome, I don't even know where my store will be


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Spirit Halloweens theams are aylum clowns and haunted manchion type thing, someone who works at spirit Halloween told me on instagram


Oh, those are great themes


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... I can't decide... Would the Crouching Limb Eater be in the Garden theme or the Medical theme?


Maybe garden or haunted mansion theme


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL at the OfficeMax sign above everything. They must be using a Recession theme. Spooky.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Well here's my official FOR SURE GETTING prop list
























































already have this one


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Oooooo, I want that Pumpkinhead!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Well there wouldn't be a clown arch to an asylum.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Woops! forgot a prop this is also on my for sure list plus another


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone on youtube named William power upload them in Spirit! The displays look amazing!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

LOOK! LOOK! LOOK! LOOK! GASP! GASP! GASP! GASP! (THIS ISN'T MY VIDEO)


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

A may be being a bit harsh, but that is a horrible video. It was all over the place, I never got one good look at the displays. But from what I could see, they did look pretty neat.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> A may be being a bit harsh, but that is a horrible video. It was all over the place, I never got one good look at the displays. But from what I could see, they did look pretty neat.


That's not my video but i agree but they are very cool.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

thepropfinder said:


> LOOK! LOOK! LOOK! LOOK! GASP! GASP! GASP! GASP! (THIS ISN'T MY VIDEO)


HOLLY COW!!!!!!!! Thats store is up early! I have not even seen ONE STORE yet!!!!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I somehow watched that whole thing without tossing my cookies. We now know the themes at least. Asylum, Circus, and...was there a third?  That's all I could make out through all those smears of bright color. I still can't still see straight. Ugh.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

On a side note; can somebody explain to me why the Cemetery Angle is in the Asylum?


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> On a side note; can somebody explain to me why the Cemetery Angle is in the Asylum?


It might have just been put some where wrong


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

The person who videotaped didn't got on the other side of the house. And where is the pop up zombie?


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> On a side note; can somebody explain to me why the Cemetery Angle is in the Asylum?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That video brings up something I think about every year when I see videos of the different stores that people post on here. Go through the store, let some of your excitement out, and then go back a few minutes later and film it when you are a little calmer.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Remember People, it's not my video


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe the Cemetery Angel is there for the same reason the cherubs and zombie head mount is. Wouldn't you see things talking if you were insane? I can only guess that is how they figure into that. Although they could have had their own differently themed display. You couldn't tell up from down in the video.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The themes this year are awesome! I especially like the Circus/Clowns theme.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Maybe the Cemetery Angel is there for the same reason the cherubs and zombie head mount is. Wouldn't you see things talking if you were insane? I can only guess that is how they figure into that. Although they could have had their own differently themed display. You couldn't tell up from down in the video.


That's a good point. You would think he is stone until he speaks, making people there think they're crazy.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I somehow watched that whole thing without tossing my cookies. We now know the themes at least. Asylum, Circus, and...was there a third?  That's all I could make out through all those smears of bright color. I still can't still see straight. Ugh.


It looks like there was also a Haunted mansion theme.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> HOLLY COW!!!!!!!! Thats store is up early! I have not even seen ONE STORE yet!!!!


At the end you see a box that says "The amazing jumping spider!"


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Spirit Halloween store locater is now working!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> That video brings up something I think about every year when I see videos of the different stores that people post on here. Go through the store, let some of your excitement out, and then go back a few minutes later and film it when you are a little calmer.


Um, guys, it was a kid who took the video not thepropfinder.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I saw that too. It was pretty cool, making posters of the props like they're sideshow attractions. I wonder if those will be for sale, or there are different posters.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Accually you guys are wrong there are four themes Clowns, Mansion, asylum, AND lawn scares with the pop up zombie.

This video doesn't show lawn scares but it shows ALOT more stuff and is not all over the place.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I LOVE how spirit put the Haunted CD's on a TV screen and put it in the display that's very cool.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Now that's what we're looking for!  I dare say that is the same store as was in that nauseating first video, just with a somewhat calmer person behind the camera. That is cool how they demoed the AtmosFEAR FX. I can't wait to see that in person!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow... This video really shows the themes this year well. I also think it is neat how they show the Atmosfear FX in-store on a huge screen. I'm even more anxious for my store to open now!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder if they're going to have that chainlink fence in every store, and what they're going to do with it afterwards.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I have updated the original post with the official themes for this year. Feel free to take a look, and be sure to mention if I missed anything or made a mistake.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

Theme names are "Clown Train", "Haunted Mansion", and "Zombie Asylum" with side-themes being "Lawn Scares" & "Haunted Toys"


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Atmosfear FX display on the side of the Haunted Mansion will not be in all stores, they will be added if the specific store is very successful


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

halloween333 said:


> Theme names are "Clown Train", "Haunted Mansion", and "Zombie Asylum" with side-themes being "Lawn Scares" & "Haunted Toys"


Thanks for the help. I have updated that information in the post.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

thepropfinder said:


> Accually you guys are wrong there are four themes Clowns, Mansion, asylum, AND lawn scares with the pop up zombie.
> 
> This video doesn't show lawn scares but it shows ALOT more stuff and is not all over the place.


WOW! Thank you so much for finding that video! Much smoother. The props look so cool in the displays. I like the looks of the Cemetery Angel in this video. It's much bigger than I had originally thought. (thanks to the guy standing next to it, gave good reference.)


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

This is very cool! However...

That clown mouth entrance way is such a rip off of what forum members have done: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...th-corcorans-clown-door-arch.html#post1381510

Sigh...between this and what the grandin road suppliers have done, there are some real copycats out there! Watch out!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the vid propfinder!.....On the other video, never send an excited 10 year old to video document stuff....LOL.....I haven't been to any stores for several weeks now so I'm not sure what's out yet......My brother in law said he saw stuff in Sam's and Costco last evening so that got me wondering what Spirit's theme was going to be this year...I was surprised to see they don't have a fright squad section on Spirit Halloween this year....I suppose no one really bought that stuff new since it was incredibly expensive...Even what they want for the displays at the end of the season is ridiculous.....I still look forward to seeing the layouts as much the new props though.....Thanks again!....ZR


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

madmangt said:


> This is very cool! However...
> 
> That clown mouth entrance way is such a rip off of what forum members have done: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...th-corcorans-clown-door-arch.html#post1381510
> 
> Sigh...between this and what the grandin road suppliers have done, there are some real copycats out there! Watch out!


But I'm sure Keith will be the first to tell you that the clown mouth façade wasn't his idea.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

The clown face you walk under - with spinning eyes


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Does your store have it?


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> But I'm sure Keith will be the first to tell you that the clown mouth façade wasn't his idea.


Well that's good to hear! Its just when I saw that, I immediately thought of what Keith had done!


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Complaints? Really? Clearly the video posted was uploaded by a young kid. I loved watching it just because of his enthusiasm. I wish other people got even half that excited for Halloween!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

While I'm happy for AtmosFearFX having the success they're having, its also kind of a bummer that they're going to be on display at Spirit. I saw on their facebook that they're also pursuing placement at Walmart. Before this year they were sort of underground. I played some of their stuff at my haunt last year and it was the thing which by far got the most comments, no one had seen anything like it before. That's less likely to happen if their stuff is being played at every Spirit location. That said, the success they're having means more money they can put into developing more and better products.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> Complaints? Really? Clearly the video posted was uploaded by a young kid. I loved watching it just because of his enthusiasm. I wish other people got even half that excited for Halloween!


Yeah...Except we're also a bunch of excited 10 year olds trying to get a peek at the presents on Christmas eve.....LOL.....I thought it was cool he knew all the names of props before he even got there just like we do....He's definitely hard core already.....ZR


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> While I'm happy for AtmosFearFX having the success they're having, its also kind of a bummer that they're going to be on display at Spirit. I saw on their facebook that they're also pursuing placement at Walmart. Before this year they were sort of underground. I played some of their stuff at my haunt last year and it was the thing which by far got the most comments, no one had seen anything like it before. That's less likely to happen if their stuff is being played at every Spirit location. That said, the success they're having means more money they can put into developing more and better products.


The Singing Pumpkin projections are coming out in stores this year as well. Always a battle to have the stuff that no one else has.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah my spirit is opening Aug. 30th!!!!


----------



## FreakHaunt18 (Jul 1, 2013)

My Spirit opens tommarow!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Just called the Spirit closest to me and they are open! I'm going to stop by after work


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

not fair!!! why do we open later!!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

what about Halloween City? we had one last year in an old blockbuster. O'Reilley auto parts has since moved into that spot. their store locator isnt working. are these still in existence? im thinking they are owned by party city???


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Spirits 8 foot skeleton and 5ft skeletons $50 -$100.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

AN 8-FOOT SKELETON!?!?!

THANK YOU!!! You just made my year!!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

If they have an 8ft skeleton I want one. That would make a great addition and a HUGE impact on the tot's.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! An 8' skeleton? I'm gonna have to get one. $100 though... 

If only they where at Walgreens.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I really dig seeing pics from inside Spirit. I want the ones in Las Vegas to open!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Heading over to YouTube to see the date this was taken..


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Some stores are open. There are a lot of customer videos out already.


Head Hauntcho said:


> Heading over to YouTube to see the date this was taken..


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. that's flattering that you thought of me. 

Of course the clown mouth has been done a bunch of times but I have to admit that I saw this display today and thought to myself... "Why has nobody hired me to do this type of stuff?" 

My wife says it's because I don't have this stuff on my resume.. which is true. I tend to only show the more traditional design stuff I do.

Anyhow.. it's good to see I was a few years ahead of the curve on the clown thing and I feel even better that I could help/inspire some folks on here to make one for themselves.

Now if I could only get motivated to do something for myself this year. I didn't set up ANYTHING last year and I feel like I let the neighborhood down. 

I do like the thrashing seated clown prop and had a peek under the costume at the mechanism but couldn't get too good of a look at it although I have an idea. it seems to be dual axis that allows for a more random combination of movements at the waist.



madmangt said:


> This is very cool! However...
> 
> That clown mouth entrance way is such a rip off of what forum members have done: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...th-corcorans-clown-door-arch.html#post1381510
> 
> Sigh...between this and what the grandin road suppliers have done, there are some real copycats out there! Watch out!


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

The Pop-Up Zombie is in the "Lawn Scares" section of the store.


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

I am disappointed with Spirit this year. I usually have a complete list of items that I just must have and this year I have been in our store 2 times already and not finding anyting I can't live without. If I had room for Slowns then maybe - but I am not that in to clowns and the nurse in person is not as cool as she is on line. So I don't know what I will be adding this year. I did see the old mondey that plays the cymbols and he was kindy freaky = so maybe I will get hin and also the little zombie guy that does the side step - but both ob these are small things,. I usually buy 1 or 2 type of lifesize amination guys and see nothing this year., I hope Hallween Exress will have something when they open up. We are lucking here - we have Sprit and Halloween Express in the same parking lot, Have a great night.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

I went to spirit, looking for a pumpkin nester. They got me one from the back room, and bought it. Apparently, it was a defective one that was suppose to be sent back, because when i got it home, it didnt work. I called them to see if they could hold one for me. No store in 100 miles of me has a pumpkin nester in stock. Has anyone been able to find one in store? And if your looking for one you may want to get it sooner then later because my stores already have a waiting list for them.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

crazy4holidays said:


> I went to spirit, looking for a pumpkin nester. They got me one from the back room, and bought it. Apparently, it was a defective one that was suppose to be sent back, because when i got it home, it didnt work. I called them to see if they could hold one for me. No store in 100 miles of me has a pumpkin nester in stock. Has anyone been able to find one in store? And if your looking for one you may want to get it sooner then later because my stores already have a waiting list for them.


I always ask to open any animated prop I buy at any store while at the register to make sure it works. This is especially important late in the season when they don't accept returns, or if you are driving any distance.


----------

